
Nine in ten Americans view data privacy as a human right according to new report - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/nine-in-ten-americans-view-data-privacy-as-a-human-right-according-to-new-report/
======
xist
This is quite odd considering how easily (and often) privacy is given away by
everyone on a daily basis.

~~~
jjulius
Most end users are not as tech-literate as you and I and more than likely
don't know just how much of their own privacy they give away on a daily basis.

~~~
renewiltord
Another hypothesis is that there are stated and revealed preferences. Everyone
thinks that they'd save children, but no one actually wants to save children.
They want a nicer car.

------
renewiltord
I always wonder about these polls. 15% of Americans have an IQ less than 85.
How do they show up on these polls? Same as median? More? Less? Should you
discount them entirely?

------
bzb4
It doesn’t say “human right” anywhere in the article, other than the title.
Why that title?

~~~
supercanuck
What other kind of rights are there?

~~~
alehul
Human rights are rights that every human is entitled to simply through being
alive, as opposed to civil rights, which are conferred on those who are
members of a society (hence voting in America was a civil rights issue).

The better take here would be to simply call it a ‘right,’ as the actual
report does, which colloquially for us generally refers to civil rights.

